# check engine light on 95 200sx se-r



## cdub (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi. I just relpaced the starter in my car but now the check engine light is on. The car starts and seems to run fine. I have a Haynes manual and I was trying to follow it and use the diagnostic mode of the ECM to help me determine what is causing the check engine light. I'm a little confused because at one place in the manual it says the ECM is located under the center console but then another place it says its under the dash near the floor right by the gas pedal. I have located what looks to be the ECM by the gas pedal but I'm struggling to find the the place where you use a screw driver to switch modes. I think it may be facing the firewall because it feels like there is a strip of tape or a sticker covering something on the ECM. Is that the ECM? Do I have to actually unbolt the damn thing and turn it so I can access that mode dial? If so, then I looks like I have to take the center console off to make enough room to access the ecm. There is also a screw holding the center console on that I can't get to. Its the one thats near the seat belt. I can't fit a screw driver in any way to unscrew that bolt. That leads me to believe I have to take the seats out. This seems like a lot of trouble just to switch the ECM to figure out the trouble codes. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

